
Unix Client-Server Program Interface (1996) - gandarojin
http://cr.yp.to/proto/ucspi.txt
======
angersock
_CSPI applications don 't even have to be recompiled as the Internet upgrades
from IPv4 to IPv6._

This being from '96, it's downright sad that two decades on we don't have IPv6
rolled out.

~~~
js2
djb agrees:
[http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/ipv6mess.html](http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/ipv6mess.html)

------
gandarojin
There’s a Debian package for an implementation of the “tcpclient” program:
`apt-get install ucspi-tcp-ipv6`. You can also find TLS-enabled versions of
the client here: [https://github.com/SuperScript/ucspi-
ssl](https://github.com/SuperScript/ucspi-ssl) (see the links).

